# Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig :)!



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo! 

Nachdem ich über mehrer Monate an der Verbesserung des alten Teiches getüftelt habe, ist er nun annähernd fertig gestellt.

Pumpe und Filteranlage laufen einwandfrei und das Wasser ist glasklar (1,20m Tiefe). 

Fotos!:


----------



## Springmaus (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hallo,

 Ich bin ein bisschen Iritiert keine Pflanzen und was sind das für 

Riesen Fische *Koi ? * 

Den Teichrand würde ich noch zum Schutz mit Ufermatten kaschieren.

Im moment sieht das für mich noch aus wie eine Badewanne mit Fisch 

Bitte nicht böse sein 


Und Berge von Pflanzen !!!

Dann siehr der bestimmt sehr gut aus!


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hallo,
ich stelle mit gerade die Frage, wie man auf die Idee kommt, in einem Teich dieser Größe so große Fische halten zu wollen
Es sieht einfach unnatürlich und nicht besonders artgerecht für die Fische aus. Kein Wunder, dass sie dir alle Pflanzen aufgefressen haben...so viele Pflanzen passen nicht in einen Teich dieser Größe, dass ein Karpfen sich mal ein paar Pflanzen abrupfen kann, ohne das fast der gesamte Pflanzenbestand hin ist.
Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Fischbestand überdenken - aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.
petra


----------



## Doc (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Moin,

Dein Teich ist definitiv zu klein für die großen Burschen. Die Goldfische ... OK ... aber Karpfen? .... 

8000 Liter? ... Na ... geraten?


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ja hab ich mir fast gedacht das solche Kommentare bezüglich der Fische kommen, Nein Doc 8000 Liter stimmen schon (als Bauzeichner werde ich gerade noch so das Volumen von 2 Quadern berechnen können)...Und die Wasseruhr lügt auch nicht 

Das mit den Pflanzen stimmt auch, sind ja auch noch nicht alle drin. Die Buchsbäume und Rankpflanzen brauchen ja auch noch 1 - 2 Jahre damit das kaschiert wird.


----------



## Springmaus (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hallo,

ich glaub Du hast uns falsch verstanden Du hast zuviel Fisch für 8000 Liter

bzw. zu wenig Wasser für soooo viel Fisch !!!!

Es wird nicht lange dauern und dein Wasser wird nicht mehr klar sein!


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Moin,
ich denke auch, viel zu goße Fische für die Pfütze, wie soll das langfrißtig gut gehen?


----------



## Mops (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hi,
hab gerade gelesen, dass du schätzt, dein einer Karpfen hat ca. 8kg. Das scheint mir viel zu groß für den kleinen Teich, zumal da auch wenig Bewegungsspielraum ist. 
Sollen die bald in den Ofen oder da noch länger drin wohnen?


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ja, ihr habt Recht. Die großen hab ich jetzt schon 3 Jahre:shock Soll ich die da auswildern wo ich die gefangen habe, oder will einer von euch die haben? Geht jetzt nur um die beiden großen: Spiegelkarpfen ca. 8kg und Schuppen-/ __ Wildkarpfen ca. 4kg, meines Erachtens sind beide gesund. Bei Interesse pN an mich.

Die anderen Fische kann ich aber doch drin lassen oder? Nichts über 25cm


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ein einfaches Auswildern ist natürlich nicht zulässig und Du solltest Dich vorher informieren, wo Du solche Karpfen auswildern dürftest. Da gibt es doch sicherlich Ansprechpartner bei der Gemeinde bzw. bei den Pächtern natürlicher Gewässer. Ich komme jetzt aber nicht auf die richtigen Namen bzw. Bezeichnungen...


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Sorry für die klaren Worte, aber sich Fische zulegen und dann sagen:wenn sie zu großwerden geb ich síe halt ab!
Das  geht für mich gar nicht, man hat Verantwortung für die Tiere die man pflegt!
Da sollte man schon nachdenken bevor man sich welche zulegt.


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> Soll ich die da auswildern wo ich die gefangen habe,
> 
> Die anderen Fische kann ich aber doch drin lassen oder? Nichts über 25cm



Ist ja nun genug gemeckert, 

Das ist ja eigentlich kein auswildern, Du bringst sie ja nur wieder nach Hause !!

Die Anderen würde ich vielleicht dann mal ein wenig reduzieren, so auf die Hälfte, 
die wachsen ja auch noch .


----------



## francis89 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Sorry für die klaren Worte, aber sich Fische zulegen und dann sagen:wenn sie zu großwerden geb ich síe halt ab!
> Das  geht für mich gar nicht, man hat Verantwortung für die Tiere die man pflegt!
> Da sollte man schon nachdenken bevor man sich welche zulegt.



ich finde es gut wenn man die Fisch klein anschafft und sie groß" zieht und dann wenn sie zu groß" für den eigenen Teich (den man aus was für Grunde auch immer nicht vergrößern kann oder will ) diese dann wieder in gute Hände vermittelt, wo sie gut schwimmen können und es ihnen somit auch gut und noch besser geht ! Ich mache es genauso und finde es nicht schlimm, es hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeiten einen riesen Teich zubauen usw. !
mMn ....


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

@francis
Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, wenn das drumrum passt.
Ich hab mich da vielleicht im Eifer etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt(war auch leicht genervt vom Job)
Laut dem Profil 3 Karpfen und 2 Koi, dazu noch Goldis und Rotfedern.
Das ganze in 8000L mit einem Druckfilter der 50L Volumen hat!
Diese Situation sollte man zum Wohle der Fische ernsthaft überdenken!
Es gibt viele Fische die man in 8000L großziehen kann, richtige Filterung vorausgesetzt.
Karpfen und Koi gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu.


----------



## burki (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hallo

denke es ist fast alles gesagt worden.

Wildfänge , sind verboten.

Überdenke das Teichprofil. Hier sind keine Pflanzstufen. vorhanden.
Das wird so nichts oder wo willst da Pflanzen setzen? Bleiben nur Pflanzetaschen, hoch gesetzte Töpfe.

Wenn möglich mache den Teich grösser und dann Pflanzstufen rein.

WIe bist auf dei Idee deines Teichprofilies gekommen?
Lese mal die Grundlagen hier.

Viel Erfolg und tue den Fischen das nicht auf Dauer an. Raus damit!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> @francis
> Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, wenn das drumrum passt.
> Ich hab mich da vielleicht im Eifer etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt(war auch leicht genervt vom Job)
> Laut dem Profil 3 Karpfen und 2 Koi, dazu noch Goldis und Rotfedern.
> ...



Das Profil muss ich überarbeiten, vielleicht hast du in den anderen Beiträgen von mir gesehen, dass ich inzwischen ein Filtervolumen von 320 Litern habe, die definitiv ausreichen.....außerdem ist der Teich klar 

Die Karpfen sind da schon groß rein gekommen, Fische die in meinem Teich groß werden (der besteht erst seit 5 Jahren, also ist noch nie der Fall eingetreten, dass ich zu groß gewachsene weggeben muss) bleiben auch dort, da eine Verbuttung sehr wahrscheinlich ist  

ABER ich habe mich entschlossen die beiden großen Karpfen wieder in ihr "Heimatgewässer" frei zu lassen, sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben, zumal es den Fischen auf jeden Fall besser gefallen wird


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hi,

trotz allem, ist es meines Wissens Verboten die Fische wieder auszuwildern/bzw. wieder in ihr Heimatgewässer zu entlassen........! 

Da solltest du dich vorher erst mal erkundigen!

Und:



> außerdem ist der Teich klar



Klares Wasser ist noch lange kein Indiz für Gesundes Wasser!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

hallo-wie heißt Du eigentlich?
Das Profil überarbeiten ist eine tolle Idee, nicht jeder sucht nach allen Beiträgen
320L Filtervolumen sollte ausreichen, bei vernünftigem Besatz.
So leid es mir tut, der ist meiner Meinung nach bei Dir nicht gegeben!
Das der Teich klar ist, hat schon mal gar nichts zu sagen!


> Die Karpfen sind da schon groß rein gekommen





> Fische die in meinem Teich groß werden (der besteht erst seit 5 Jahren, also ist noch nie der Fall eingetreten, dass ich zu groß gewachsene weggeben muss) bleiben auch dort


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Gibt es eine Art schnell Test für die Wasserqualität? So wie im Chemieunterricht?


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Es gibt diese Teststäbchen, aber die taugen meiner Meinung nach nicht viel.
Besser ist ein "Tröpfchentest".
Ich hab noch meinen alten Testkoffer vom Aquarium, ist von den Tests der verschiedensten Wasserwerte recht vielseitig.
Jedoch ne halbe Stunde sollte man schon einplanen.
Sollte es einem auch wert sein


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

bayernhoschi du machst es bei deinen Zitaten ja schon wie die Bild! Sachen wegkürzen, die grundlegend für den Sinn des Satzes sind.....weißt du was Verbuttung ist?


----------



## francis89 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

wenn du deine Fisch ordentlich fütterst in der Jugend dann sollte sowas nicht passieren


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

An den der keinen Namen zu haben scheint:
Ich weiß durchaus was Verbuttung ist.
So wie Du das nennst scheinst Du das für etwas gutes zu halten.
Für mich ist das Tierquälerei!!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Und was machst du mit deinen Kois, wenn die zu groß werden?


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

ich habe 11 Koi in 24.000L.
ich glaube da besteht keine Gefahr.
Und jetzt such bitte nicht den Fehler bei anderen, sondern kümmer dich drum das es den Fischen die Du "pflegst" gut bzw. besser geht!
Wie soll man dich doch gleich nennen?
Namen nennen gilt in einigen Kulturen als Höflichkeit


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ich suche keine Fehler, ich will nur lernen. Penetrant sein gilt in Deutschland als unhöflichkeit.....
MfG Rune  

Wie viele Fische darf ich denn bei meiner Teichgröße überhaupt haben? Da sind (ohne die Karpfen) 2 kleine Kois, Goldfische (deren Nachwuchs anscheinend gerade vergammelt....weiße Eier...)und 2 Rotfedern, Goldfische müsste ich zählen, oder vll. ?Fotos?


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hallo.

Die Frage sollte nicht lauten, "Wieviele Fische kannst Du bei deiner Teichgröße haben!?", sondern eher die Frage, "Welche Gattung/Art von Fischen in deinen Teich passen". Dann kann man sich auch Gedanken über die Menge machen. Es gibt Schwarmfische, die in Gruppen zu mind. 10 sein sollen.

Und diese Frage ist halt auch von vielen anderen Aspekten aus zu betrachten. Um Kois in einem Gartenteich zu halten, spricht man aus der Erfahrung heraus davon, dass für den 1.Koi 10.000 l und für jeden weiteren Koi dann wiederum 1000 l als Minimum angedacht wären. Aber das auch nur dann, bei guter Technik. Unter besonderen Bedingungen, also hoch technisierter Koi-Teich mit absolut optimaler Filterung und einer gewissen Grundgröße und Tiefe gehen auch für den 1.Koi 5000 l und für jeden weiteren Koi 1000 l.

Das zu den Kois.

Die Teichtiefe, die Teichgröße selbst, das Teichprofil, Pflanzen Ja/Nein, Filterung Ja/Nein/wenig/viel sind alles Kriterien dafür, um jemanden einen Rat zu geben. Es gibt einfach auch Fische die in keinem Gartenteich etwas zu suchen hätten, da ihr "natürliches" Umfeld in einem künstlich angelegten Teich eigentlich fast nie hergestellt werden kann.

Wie gesagt, es gibt keine grundsätzliche Regelung, aber die Erfahrung vieler Teichianer hat doch im Laufe der Zeit gezeigt, was geht und was eben nicht. Das Wohl der Tiere sollte Jedem in erster Linie wichtig sein.

Goldfische sind für deine Größe schon OK, vermehren sich aber teils rasend schnell und können zum Überbesatzproblem führen. Es gibt viele Arten von Kleinfischen für den normalen Gartenteich. Da findet sich bestimmt was.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hallo Rune,
Ich sehe das nicht als penetrant, wenn ich deinen Teichbesatz kritisiere. Du bist doch schon einige Zeit hier im Forum, da solltest Du schon gelesen haben das der Besatz von dir in 8000L nichts zu suchen hat.
Wie viel Fische?
Für Koi hat sich folgende Regel durchgesetzt: Für den ersten 10000L, für jeden weiteren 1000L.
das würde bei dir bedeuten 0.
Karpfen? Sind doch auch in gewisser Weise Koi, nur ohne Farbe
Über die Anzahl von Goldfischen kann man jetzt herrlich streiten, da die Kollegen sich vermehren wie die Karnickel.
Ich muß gestehen das ich mich bei den Goldis nicht so auskenn, ich denke mal 10 St. wären vertretbar.
Evtl. einen oder zwei __ Sonnenbarsche dazu? Aber um Himmelswillen kein Pärchen.
sonst hat man das gleiche Problem wie mit den goldis
2 Rotferdern sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Zacky war schneller


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Okay danke . Nein Ralph penetrant meinte ich die Sache mit dem Namen  aber ist jetzt auch egal, ich bin dankbar für eure Tipps. 

Ich hab meiner Oma heute gesagt das wir die Karpfen da raus haben müssen. Sie hatte überhaupt kein Verständnis dafür, bzw. sie will es nicht wahr haben, da die Fische natürlich den Teich ziemlich schmücken....
(Den Teich habe ich bei meiner Oma auf dem Grundstück gebaut, also ist es in gewisser Weise nicht mal mein Teich, trotz das ich den gebaut habe  ). Aber die kommen auf jeden Fall raus, mir war das ja eigentlich auch klar, irgendwo, aber die Karpfen sehen so toll aus <3 . 

Nochmal zu der Pflanzenzone: Die ist 2,00m lang und 0,50m breit und 0,30m tief. Eigentlich kann ich doch da genug Pflanzen hinpacken, 2 Seerosen haben wir momentan in einen extra Behälter, damit die erstmal in Gang kommen, die kommen dann auch noch rein


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Wenn die Pflanzzone den Platz bietet, dann nutze diesen auch vollständig aus. Schaue in Ruhe nach den richtigen Pflanzenbestand, also Wasserreinigende Pflanzen die in dieser Tiefe stehen könnten. Wenn die Karpfen jeglicher Art, also mit/ohne Farbe, dann raus sind, kommen Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt, Tannenwedel in den Flachzonen bei - 30cm auch sehr gut zur Geltung. Sie prdouzieren lebensnotwendigen Sauerstoff und nehmen ein Teil Nährstoffe auf.

@Ralph - ich war wieder schneller


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Hey Rune,
heißt Du wirklich so? Cooler Name.
Erst mal zu der Entscheidung mit den Fischen.
Sich gegen Oma durchzusetzen, das kenn ich noch von frühermein Tipp: Hol opa mit ins Boot, hat bei mir immer geklappt

Das mit der Pflanzzone liest sich auch ganz gut, evtl. noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen und dann sollte alles gut sein.

Ach so, meinst Du jetzt nur die Karpfen oder sind die Koi auch gemeint?
Bitte sag ja:beten


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ja ich heiße wirklich Rune....mit Nachnamen sogar Ferres (kein Scherz ), Opa kann ich nicht mehr ins Boot holen, aber das mit Oma regel ich schon. Müssen die Koi`s auch weg ? Die sind doch auch klein


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Das mit Opa tut mir leid.
Ob die Koi wgmüssen? Früher oder später schon.
Mein Assagi hat in einem Jahr 20cm zugelegt!
Lieber früher als später, die Biester wachsen einem nämlich ans Herzund dann wirds umso schwerer
Halte dir vor Augen das es für die Fische das Beste ist. Das hilft.
Zu den Pflanzen, da bin ich mit Zacky einer Meinung


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ok danke Leute, wenn sich meine Pflanzenzone geändert hat melde ich mich wieder  bis dahin!


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Ich bin gespannt.
Laß uns was sehen.


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*

Das Problem mit den Kois ist einfach, dass sie recht groß werden können. Bei guter Fütterung legen die in einem Jahr schon mal 10-15 cm zu. Je nach Teichbedingungen und Potenzial. Leider ist das Potezial schwer vorherzusagen. Auf Grund ihrer Größe brauchen Kois auch viel Platz im Teich. Fische sind Fluchttiere und sie tauchen bei drohender Gefahr gerne in die Tiefe ab und flüchten nach vorne. Hier sagt man, dass mind. dass 3-4 fache ihrer Körperlänge noch als Fluchtweg zur Verfügung stehen sollte. Auch brauchen sie Tiefe um den Winter zu überstehen und genügend Platz sich zu drehen und zu wenden.
Wenn Du Kois zu lange in einem kleinen Teich hälst, wirkt sich das auch schnell beim Wachsen auf seinen Körper aus und kann zu gesundheitlichen Verwachsungen führen. Von daher sollte man beim Kauf von Koi schon die angebrachten Voraussetzungen kennen und berücksichtigen. Sorry. 

 ...aber auf Dauer wird das nix...und sie einfach abgeben, wenn sie zu groß geworden sind, ist auch nicht immer so einfach...viele Teiche sind auch schon voll besetzt bzw. holt man sich ungerne Fische aus dem privaten Bereich in seinen Teich...auch die Umsetzung von Fischen ist nicht das ganze Jahr über gewährleistet...es wäre echt zu empfehlen, auch die Kois abzugeben...

Schöne Shubunki sehen fast aus wie Kohaku-Koi!


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Er ist klar und irgendwann auch fertig !*



> Schöne Shubunki sehen fast aus wie Kohaku-Koi!


Das stimmt, wären sie Cola könnte man fast von Cola-light sprechen
Jetzt aber mal im Ernst, ich seh das genauso und hab schon bedenken bei meiner Teichgröße mit den 11 Koi.
Meine Frau möchte gerne noch zwei dazu haben, dann wären wir rein rechnerisch an der Grenze.
Ich hab da doch vom Volumen her gerne noch nen Puffer.


----------

